# 73564 & 73565 Billing



## GoLeun22 (Mar 18, 2013)

It seems that when my provider bills the TC portion of the above codes, the 73565 always seems to be denied as imclusive to 73564. Should I be using an additional modifier? Or is this always the case? Can you legitmately bill these two codes together?

Lisa


----------

